# 160 Watt Power-Sun contest!!!



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok here we go, let see those slogans, please only one entry per member. I will let this run for two weeks, that should give everyone a chance to get in on the great deal. The contest for the catchiest slogan as to why UV is important for tegus. 

Winner must pay $7.00 on the shipping, good luck everyone!!  







$40.00 value

All entrys must be active members on this site, all judging will be done by me. Contest ends January the 31st at 12pm, winner will be named shortly here after.

All entrys must be submitted here.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 11, 2008)

UV light, because your herps don't use SPF15.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

Great idea!!



VARNYARD said:


> All entrys must be submitted here.


Shouldn't the entries be submitted by PM? If they're put in a post it might be too easy to borrow a piece or two, or see what everyone is writing and find a better way to do it. Anonymous is better.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2008)

No, I want them right here so everyone can see them.


----------



## Bigdogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Tegu's are like teenage girls. They all need the perfect tan.


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 11, 2008)

If you don't use UV, you'll end up killing me.

there is mine


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome guys, keep them coming!!


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tegu says to human: If you take my uv is like taking your tv. You cant live without it. :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 12, 2008)

1 Chocoan Extreme Tegu= $250
Custom built enclosure for your tegu: $347
48 cubic feet of substrate= $80
4 months supply of rodents= $72
Light fixtures from Home Depot= $35
4 ZooMed PowerSun Bulbs= $160

Having no place left to plug in your lights because you already have a million other herps= Priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## olympus (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish that women were like u.v lamps thick, curvey, and turned on 12 to 14 hours out of the day.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 12, 2008)

Tegus need UV, Like Macho men need football.


----------



## mdmtmm (Jan 12, 2008)

"Give me UV Light, or Give me Death!"


----------



## Sammy (Jan 13, 2008)

*"Powersun 160.... when 159 just wont do!"*


----------



## dorton (Jan 13, 2008)

Let them bake, or let them shake, MBD is a preventable disease...
The Power is in your hands with Powersun UV reptile bulbs.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 14, 2008)

Sammy said:


> *"Powersun 160.... when 159 just wont do!"*


 LMAO


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 14, 2008)

dorton said:


> Let them bake, or let them shake, MBD is a preventable disease...
> The Power is in your hands with Powersun UV reptile bulbs.



Damn that's good.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 17, 2008)

There are some really good ones here. Looks like I am going to have my work cut out for me.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang Matt, that picture scares me and hurts me all at the same time, lol. :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

COWHER said:


>


Look familiar!? :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

COWHER said:


>


How about this one!!!


----------



## boygenius (Jan 27, 2008)

I wanted to go with a cheaper bulb because it made cents
Being a cheap ass my tegu suffered like an Ethiopian on 5 cents.


----------



## boygenius (Jan 27, 2008)

dude that wasn't suppose to say donkey but a**


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 28, 2008)

Some words are blocked for the site due to younger members.

The contest is almost over, get them last minute ones submitted.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 28, 2008)

How many times can we submit?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry bro, but it is only once.


----------



## swtmandym (Jan 28, 2008)

PowerSun....Living Innovation


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 31, 2008)

dorton said:


> *Let them bake, or let them shake, MBD is a preventable disease...
> The Power is in your hands with Powersun UV reptile bulbs. *



That looks like the winner, Dorton, that was some great thought as well as a very good, straight to the point slogan.

*Dorton is our winner!!!!*

:wnw :app


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 31, 2008)

Dorton, please email me @ <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> I need your address for shipping. 

Oh and congrats!!


----------



## dorton (Jan 31, 2008)

Wooo Hoooo!!!!
Thanks(turns label on Pepsi Bottle so label can be read, takes a drink, looks camera right in the eye)
I'd like to thank my sponsors..
John Deere for giving me the power to pull hard on the straights to make up for my ill handling big wheel.
Home Depot for providing me the bailing wire to hold my junk together...
But seriously, thanks man I'll email my addy.

Thanks Varnyard!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 31, 2008)

lol congrats!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 31, 2008)

:fiwo :roon :cheers :bud :cheers :roon :fiwo


----------



## dorton (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again Bobby, it came in the other day and I snapped a couple of pics of my girl, and her new toy.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha, nice pics! :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome bro!! I am glad it made it safe!!


----------



## playlboi (Feb 14, 2008)

dorton, dude. i like the color of your tegu.


----------



## dorton (Feb 15, 2008)

playlboi said:


> dorton, dude. i like the color of your tegu.



Thanks, I think she is getting ready to shed. She is always dark, just she looks kinda dirty in the pics.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 15, 2008)

It is funny how much they can chane color before and after shedding. My reds how it more than the rest tho.


----------

